# Planning Issue? An bord pleanala



## mummol (6 Sep 2010)

I'm hoping mad here. We are in midst of objecting to a house which will be 2 meters above the road opposite us (we are 1 1/2 ms below). We sent in our objection months ago but got no direct response, they sent it to our agents who were closed for the month on builders hols and never sent it to us. Unlike all our corresspondence their reply wasn't available to view on line. 

Included in the reply was a medical letter about how the planning stress was affecting an applicants health and pregnancy. 

I tried to put in a concilitary reply as I'm not out to ruin anyones health (real or otherwise) requesting some concessions, location especially on drainage, with run off water which is a problem in the area noting we hadn't been circulated the reply directly nor was it available to view online. Its been returned as its outside the scope of time in which we were allowed to reply.  How were we to know this when the original reply was not circulated to us directly. 

On a day like today I'm looking at water run off from drain of that field running down my driveway and am nearly driven to tears. Is there anything I can do . . . 

I do have issues with how this house was granted planning firstly. On no drawing submitted anywhere has our our house been included. (other maps were so detailed garden sheds of houses around were included). They did mark out our well out for an bp which isn't our well, its a manhole over a drainage pipe. And no requirement of proof given that this was first house or requested which is unlike every other application being processed locally via getting a clearance certificate from tax office that you've had no previous mortage. To me something stinks and it feels like there NOTHING we can do about it.

I know nothing will be done. They seem to be powerful individuals but is there anyway of formulating a complaint against the planning process on this or am I being terribly niave/stupid.


----------



## mummol (7 Sep 2010)

thanks for the replies.  I think whats annoyed me is all our corresspondence is available to view online as part of the planning file but their reply is not.  If we'd gotten it I could have replied on time.

On the road drainage issue, we've been told its an issue on our private private property and nothing will be done.  

Lovely local floods yesterday and we had one man in a high vis jacket out with a shovel trying to clear drains on a main road.  Our bye road is at the end of a very very long list is what I was told re overlowing drains.  Very reassuring . . .  :-(


----------



## onq (7 Sep 2010)

mummol said:


> (snip)
> 
> I know nothing will be done. They seem to be powerful individuals but is there anyway of formulating a complaint against the planning process on this or am I being terribly niave/stupid.



Couple of questions.

Is your house on a hill, with the opposite house across the road on an upsloe and you on a downslope?
Are you in a valley or low lying area or is this a hill or well-drained?

FWIW

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied       upon                                   as a defence or support - in   and     of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be            taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise     in                                     Real Life with rights to  inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the         matters     at          hand.


----------



## mummol (7 Sep 2010)

It was road supervisor told me that the water is coming from private land, along the road and then onto our land which again is private.  

TBH trying to get any progress with them is a mare.  

ONQ, yes they are on a hill, we're further down the hill and field behind us is a bog full of rushes.  . . .  so no wouldn't be a very well drained area.  They've passed perculation on their site as we did but will have to fit a proper sewage treatment system.  

They've had planning, we did an observation which progressed to an bp but at this stage I'm not hopeful for many if any concessions.


----------

